# Bosch RA 1180



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

Howdy all. I'm new to the sight, so be gentle. 
I Just assembled a new Bosch RA1180 table for my Bosch routers. I have heard horror stories about the mounting plate for this table "flexing too much." How much truth is in this? While trying to level the plate I did notice that it is slightly bowed upward. That is, when I lay a straight edge over it, I can never get it perfectly flush with the table top, as the center is always a little higher than the outer edges of the plate. Will the weight of the router pull the center down and even things out? 
Thanks for the help, and having me here.

Oh, one more thing: Where is the spell check for this thing?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds like the same situation with a Rousseau mounting plate; a very slight crown is there for a reason. It ensures the wood passing the bit is always at the same cutting level. This feature is designed to accomodate uneven wood surfaces. I have seen reports from people who claim it is impossible to get a good cut with this set up. To this I reply: I have a couple and have installed them for friends. We seem to be able to get precission cuts with no problem. Norm Abrahms used a Rousseau plate in his NYW table for 10 years until Rockler sponsored him. Trend-UK sells a licensed version of this plate with their name on it. I have seen magazine reviews stressing that your mounting plate must be perfectly flat with one exception, the Rousseau plate. I can not speak to the amount of bevel in your plate, but if it is a tiny amount then give it a try. Your results will speak for themselves. Let us know how this works out.


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, to that, my next question would be: Do I level it from the top of the "crown," or do I level it from the edges of the plate? Common sense says the highest portion should be even with the table, but common sense applies less each passing day.

Also, I imagine it would be a good idea to re-level it with the router mounted in case the weight makes the plate sag.

Any more thoughts?


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

The router plate edges need to be flush with the table surface or you'll "catch" any piece of stock that you slide through there. (Assuming it's longer than the distance from your bit to the edge of the plate)

Unless the crown is excessive, you'll never notice it when you're routing a piece. If you take it down so that the crown is perfectly level with the top of the table, I'm betting your plate edges will be BELOW the table top and that will end up being a major headache. 

I set my plate into the table so the top surface of the plate *at the edges* is flush with the table top. If there's a few thousandths of crown in the center of the plate it's never been a problem.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have the Bosch table and I leveled the edges when I set it up for my Bosch 1617 Router. But I had to recheck and make adjustments on it after mounting my 1619 in the Table since it was heavier. I have used it for cutting Lap Joints, and Jointing with out any problems so far. But will check it when I am using other bits.


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, thanks guys! I will work on it today. I would have answered sooner but, I had internet problems last night and I think I just sorted it out this morning.


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

Howdy all. I've been working on the router table this evening, and it's time for round #2 of questions.

I finally leveled the mounting plate (or thought I did) and tightened the screws that fix it to the table. Of course I had to re level it again due to the weight of the router and tightening of the screws. No problem. under the plate are 8 leveling screws, while on top of the plate are 4 mounting screws. My problem is that each of the 8 leveling screws are set so those points of the plate are flush with the table top, however, the space of the plate _between_ the adjustment screws are either bowed up or sagging slightly. In other words, I can't seem to get the thing flush with the table all around the plate, even though the areas next to the adjustment screws are flush with the table. I didn't break out the feeler gauge yet but, I'm guessing the parts that sag may be about .003" to .006" below the table surface. Ditto for the parts that bow up some.

Any thoughts here?


----------

